# [SOLVED] Quantum of Solace (QOS) Startup Issue



## sambo567 (Oct 18, 2009)

G'day

After installing the game I double click the icon to start it and it gives me the hourglass for a few seconds and then it goes away and nothing happens. Reinstalled it. Please help!!!

I deleted IE8 Security Update KB969897 and it finally worked and the next day QOS didnt work again, I looked for the update so I could delete it again and it wasnt there, is there anyother update that could cause QOS not to work?

I have no idea about whats happening, does anybody have a fix for this? :4-dontkno

Regards ray:

PS: I know there is probably another post about this, but it is so annoying!!!!
My Computer is much better than the system requirements.
Im Running: 

Windows XP SP3

4gb DDR2 Ram

Intel Quad Core Q6600 2.4ghz

Nvidia GeForce 9500 GT

Attached is from DxDiag (for more info)

PSS: I have also installed the latest updates for QOS and Games for Windows Live


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Quantum of Solace (QOS) Startup Issue*

Hello and welcome to TSF
please follow these steps included in this thread:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f59/important-please-follow-these-steps-before-posting-120411.html


----------



## sambo567 (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: Quantum of Solace (QOS) Startup Issue*

OK well just to let everyone know, who may look....I finally got QOS to work...I just deleted IE8 and put on Firefox, after having a long email chat with Nick Bee from Activision tech support

Hope it works for you!

Posted below is that discussion: (oldest at the bottom)

Customer (Sam Wightman) 10/17/2009 11:45 PM 
Nick Just to let you know, for the moment QOS is working!!!! Putting Firefox on and deleting IE8 worked.....

Regards
Sam

Customer (Sam Wightman) 10/17/2009 11:33 PM 
Thanks Nick,

What do you think my chances of making the developer fix the issue?

Who is the developer?

Response (Nick Bee) 10/17/2009 11:30 PM 
Hi Sam,

That MIGHT work, it might not. We have seen that work for some people but fail for others.

If it doesn't work uninstalling IE8 and IE8's patches, you could always reinstall it.

Customer (Sam Wightman) 10/17/2009 11:18 PM 
I probably sound like an idiot now,

So what if I was to completly delete IE8 and all its updates?

Would that make a difference?

So there is nothing I can do, to play the game I paid $40 AUD?

Response (Nick Bee) 10/17/2009 11:13 PM 
Hi,

The issue isn't whether you use Firefox or IE, it's the updates that Microsoft provides to people who have downloaded IE8. I'm sorry but there are no known workarounds or patches to this issue.

Customer (Sam Wightman) 10/17/2009 11:01 PM 
Nick,

Would Firefox have the same issue?

Regards
Sam

Customer (Sam Wightman) 10/17/2009 10:33 PM 
Nick,

Who is the developer?
I would like to ask them if they will be publishing a patch to correct this obvious problem...do you know if the developer knows about this problem?

Regards
Sam

Response (Nick Bee) 10/17/2009 10:29 PM 
Hi,

Unfortunately I do not know if there will be a patch. Activision is a video game publisher not a developer, we do not make or patch games nor edit in-game content; that would be up to the developer.

The problem seems to occur because of the Flash content of the game launcher. Those IE8 security updates were for Flash "vulnerabilities"

Customer (Sam Wightman) 10/17/2009 09:55 PM 
Nick,

Will Activision be releasing a patch in the near future? or advise Windows that their next security update should not stop QOS from working?

What versions of IE does QOS actually work on?

Regards
Sam

Response (Nick Bee) 10/17/2009 09:48 PM 
Hi Sam,

Unfortunately there is no solution at this time. You might need to uninstall IE8 in order to get this game to run. There are no known workarounds if you remove both KB972260 and KB969897 and it still does not work.

Customer (Sam Wightman) 10/17/2009 09:22 PM 
Nick,

The only updates I have on my Internet Explorer 8 are KB973874,KB971961 and KB974455

Cheers
Sam

Response (Nick Bee) 10/17/2009 09:15 PM 
Hi,

Thank you for contacting Activision’s Technical Support. I'm sorry to hear about your problem. We have also seen KB972260 cause the same issue. If you have that update, try removing that one as well.


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Quantum of Solace (QOS) Startup Issue*

That's a fairly common issue with QOS (another reason not to use IE), sometimes getting rid of IE works and sometimes it doesn't. Thanks for posting that though. Could you kindly mark the thread as solved.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

glad to hear you fixed it and thanks for sharing the solution
have a nice time gaming


----------



## sambo567 (Oct 18, 2009)

how do i mark it as solved?
I'm only a new member to Tech Support Forum
Regards
Sam


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Don't worry. RockmasteR marked it as solved. Thanks. Have fun with the game.


----------

